
Are Razor Companies Tech Startups? - dodders
http://fortune.com/2016/10/19/startups-consumer-packaged-goods-tech/
======
sage76
I always wonder about DSC. The blades are not theirs and there's nothing
really groundbreaking in their tech. So why are they getting valued like a
tech company?

